# Western Stagecoach



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for plans to build a Wells Fargo western stagecoach. Has anyone seen such an item? Any help would be appreciated. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dennis, 

Not plans but Papo (of France) make a model of one including 4 horses, it is about 1/24th but fits in well at 1/20th. 

It is not a model of a Wells Frage one, but yopu could sand off the papo stage lines', and add wells Fargo & Co. 

The doors open, therefore the little windopws between the main open windows, and central door are missing. 

Have a look for suppliers in Canada for papo, and the reference number is 39524 (at least in the UK), a driver with a long hip is also included.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DennisB on 05/03/2008 1:57 PM
I am looking for plans to build a Wells Fargo western stagecoach. Has anyone seen such an item? Any help would be appreciated. Regards, Dennis.
Dennis

Maybe you'll find something that will be of help to you at the below link.

Wild Horse Books & Art


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dennis, 

I have the Ivan Collins (Historic Vehicle in Miniature) book where there are some SMALL (7.5 x 6 inches) plans which may enlarge, there are 3 in the plans, (general, how to make the bowed in 2 directions sides, and general details (I think there should be more in the set) which go into some detail which is necessarily small. 

Thereare also color views of his models, the book is quite good, with a small number of plans in the back of it; it is mainly a photo, and description of the model illustrated book, with a few tips at the end. My copy is about 1980 oe so, and the photos are as shown in the website that Steve C has mentioned.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

This has been very helpful. Thanks for the info, Dennis.


----------

